# MTB - Friday 04-22-11



## o3jeff (Apr 18, 2011)

I should be getting out of work by 12-1, anyone plan on riding anywhere?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 18, 2011)

Might be down for a Friday RAW, as long as it's dryish.  Won't be until later though.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 18, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I should be getting out of work by 12-1, anyone plan on riding anywhere?



I might be able to pull this off. Will have a better idea in a couple of days.


What are you thinking....Case?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 18, 2011)

Probably since the WH Res was pretty sloppy the other day and with more rain coming I it is probably best to stay away from there. Maybe try the back side again and see what else is over there.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 19, 2011)

Just realized that I have the day off. :dunce:  I may be up for something earlier in the day.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 21, 2011)

Have to work so probably going out for a RAW sometime around 5:30pm.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 21, 2011)

Looks like Case around 1:30. Can be flexible on the time.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 21, 2011)

Might be up for that.  My other option is Nass at around 11am.  It looks like it still may be a bit chilly at that time, so 1:30ish may work a little better for me...


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 21, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Might be up for that.  My other option is Nass at around 11am.  It looks like it still may be a bit chilly at that time, so 1:30ish may work a little better for me...



Be a man and do all 3!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 21, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Be a man and do all 3!



Sure....


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 21, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Just realized that I have the day off. :dunce:  I may be up for something earlier in the day.



Depending on how early I might be down for a ride.  I need to be back in town by 4pm.  I just need to find my bike now... j/k.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 21, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> Depending on how early I might be down for a ride.  I need to be back in town by 4pm.  I just need to find my bike now... j/k.



You still own a bike?? 

I'm leaning towards riding Case with Jeff at 1:30.  That will probably make it difficult to get you back in town by 4 though...


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 21, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> Depending on how early I might be down for a ride.  I need to be back in town by 4pm.  I just need to find my bike now... j/k.



For your one ride every other year I think it might be ok if your a little late getting home.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 21, 2011)

bvibert said:


> You still own a bike??
> 
> I'm leaning towards riding Case with Jeff at 1:30.  That will probably make it difficult to get you back in town by 4 though...



Line Street lot(same place as last year)


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 21, 2011)

Not going to be able to make this, need to be in NoHo for a 4:30 appointment. Not sure if you checked bikerag recently, but one of the trails out by the power lines has been blocked off....just incase you were thinking of heading out that way.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 21, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Not going to be able to make this, need to be in NoHo for a 4:30 appointment. Not sure if you checked bikerag recently, but one of the trails out by the power lines has been blocked off....just incase you were thinking of heading out that way.



Whats NoHoe?

Not sure where we'll be heading. Looks like me, Bvibet, Trev and MrsStitch so far.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 21, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Whats NoHoe?
> 
> Not sure where we'll be heading. Looks like me, Bvibet, Trev and MrsStitch so far.



NoHo = NortHampton

Sounds like a good crew, wish I could join you guys. Going to try and sneak in a short ride close to home before my appointment.


----------

